# ha i win!



## augi (Apr 1, 2011)

so me and the kids are wlaking out of O.B diego to hit up old town, we just got a 100$ lick so of course we got da booze. We sit down in a seemingly quiet neighborhood to pour "my team" drinks (black velvet,lime,mango ice tea) in my infamous never ending shwilly cup, well waddya know the po-po pull over to investigate "a marijuana smell". 
The half gal of whiki is just chillin right in front of us so i snag it up and hide it under my alice pack. 
The pigs obviously seen me act quickly, but they don't know why. They are convinced i have at least a pnd of mary u wanna? some how secreted on my person. i refuse to budge from my pack as they want to perform a search on my persons. i vigalanty hold my ground, as i was dismissed i swung my pack to block the view and secreted the un-opened half g into my leather i walk away, thinking victory!!! 
then all of a sudden "HEY THERE'S THE POT!" the pigs are freakin my dog's collapisible water dish had fallen out of my pack, and they where dead set on it being drugs. i returned with the still full half g pick up my dog's bowl shake it out and walk away. 
ha stupid cops
HA I WIN MUDDA CHUKAS!


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 2, 2011)

EPIC WIN!

once in my stupider days i was hitching home from work about 11pm (stupid training at stupider home depot shortlived night gig) and decided to have one of the beers i'd brought to work while hitching, figuring i'd just rest it in the tallgrass between sips then kick it into the ditch when i finshed it, being there about one car/5 minutes. well voila as soon as i pop it i get a ride and i dont want to leave it there so i pick it up behind my pack and hold it in my right hand the entire ride and the person giving me a ride, a dispatcher from the nextdoor state police barracks (did i mention stupidity), didnt notice my hidden open beer the entire ride.


----------



## augi (Apr 2, 2011)

whateva u gotta do to save the booze, the animals the trees,the water and the food


----------

